# Searcher ship from Buck Rogers 1979 TV



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Here is the Searcher master to be a kit soon. It is 11" long and will come with decals. What do you all think of it so far? :devil:


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Frankly, I don't remember it looking as good as your model does! Nice job, John. Lots of detail. :thumbsup:


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*looking good....I am down for one (but keep it affordable)*


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Likewise. If I don't have to take out a second mortgage, I'll be getting one.


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Fozzie said:


> Frankly, I don't remember it looking as good as your model does! Nice job, John. Lots of detail. :thumbsup:


Thanks! :thumbsup: 



RMC said:


> *looking good....I am down for one (but keep it affordable)*


Ok, what price is reasonable?



Rattrap said:


> Likewise. If I don't have to take out a second mortgage, I'll be getting one.


Same as above question for you as well? As I do not have a set price yet.

:wave:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That is really nice. Does it have an open bay for the starfighters etc? I agree, your master does already look better than the original on the show.

Maybe you can answer a question for me. I have a number of models I want to build that comprise tubes and spheres. There was an informative thread on here about making tubes but how do you make/get spheres? Buy vacumm formed hemispheres and just join them?

I've been keeping an eye out for suitable packaging I can use and I know there are people on e-bay that sell hemispheres to set sizes.


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Xenodyssey said:


> That is really nice. Does it have an open bay for the starfighters etc? I agree, your master does already look better than the original on the show.
> 
> Maybe you can answer a question for me. I have a number of models I want to build that comprise tubes and spheres. There was an informative thread on here about making tubes but how do you make/get spheres? Buy vacumm formed hemispheres and just join them?
> 
> I've been keeping an eye out for suitable packaging I can use and I know there are people on e-bay that sell hemispheres to set sizes.


Thanks! Now where does the starfighters come out of from the ship?
The tubes and spheres I get comes from model kits and Plastruct. :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

There are places online you can actually BUY plastic spheres and domes in all sizes.

Google, baby!


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Good job. I like it.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

WOW, you really nailed that !:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

No, he probably glued it.


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=43194 :woohoo:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Nice. I like these "off the beaten path" kits!:thumbsup:


----------

